# iBook G4 won't boot



## sm0ke (Feb 20, 2005)

Let me preface this by saying that I am not a Mac user. My best friend is, and I'm a geek, so I volunteered to help.

Simply put, it won't boot. It gets stuck here:








and will stay there for hours on end.

Any idea why, and how I might go about fixing it?


----------



## JackAndCoke (Apr 26, 2007)

You could reboot holding down the option key, this will allow you to select the startup drive. Insert an Apple OS / repair disc and boot from that. Then run Disk FirstAid. That's where I'd start.


----------



## sm0ke (Feb 20, 2005)

The option key is the one with the Apple logo and the squiggly thing on it, right?

I'll have to get my friend to find the repair disc.


----------



## JackAndCoke (Apr 26, 2007)

The option key actually just says "option" down next to the Command (Apple) key. If you have the AppleCare disc then great, if not then any OS disc will get it back to functioning.


----------

